# Bikepark Ochsenkopf/Bullheadmountain



## richi266 (7. Juni 2010)

Der neue Bikepark Thread, da ich selber noch keinen richtigen gefunden habe; hier gibts ein paar Infos/News und auch wichtige Links z.b. Fotos


----------



## richi266 (7. Juni 2010)

zwei links mit bildern von dem sehr gut gelungem rennen dieses wochenende 
www.schmidtel-fotografie.de
http://picasaweb.google.de/bonefacker/Ochsenkopf2010?feat=directlink#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2010)

richi266 schrieb:


> zwei links mit bildern von dem sehr gut gelungem rennen dieses wochenende
> www.schmidtel-fotografie.de
> http://picasaweb.google.de/bonefacke...eat=directlink



Der 2te Link geht net

G.


----------



## richi266 (7. Juni 2010)

So erledigt:
http://picasaweb.google.de/bonefacker/Ochsenkopf2010?feat=directlink#


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Juni 2010)

Sehr gut nächstes Jahr bin vieleicht auch dabei beim Rennen.


----------



## scox83 (7. Juni 2010)

Ich war auch zum fotografieren dabei:
http://fraction-magazine.de/de/fraction-downhill-fotogallery.html?func=viewcategory&catid=26


----------



## Ghost-Boy (7. Juni 2010)

Wieso hast du das Thema nicht ins Lokale Forum gestellt?
Vieleicht kanns ja ein Admin verschieben?


----------



## richi266 (7. Juni 2010)

Danke für die weiternen bilder


> Wieso hast du das Thema nicht ins Lokale Forum gestellt?



sorry, davon wusste ich noch nichts, ich frag mal an!


----------



## scox83 (7. Juni 2010)

ich habs in 3 foren gepostet, damit auch viele den beitrag sehen...


----------



## ToyDoll (7. Juni 2010)

Hab auch n paar Bilder gemacht, sind in meinem Album, leider war ziemlich bald die Kamera platt und die stelle war a net wirklich die Beste aber ich musste da Streckenposten machen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2010)

richi266 schrieb:


> Danke für die weiternen bilder
> 
> 
> sorry, davon wusste ich noch nichts, ich frag mal an!



Oh...seh ich ja jetzt erst wo des drinn steckt.
Genau, laß es mal ins Frankenland, Oberpfalz,........... verschieben

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richi266 (7. Juni 2010)

@toydoll, hab dich ja mal kurz an einer wirklich guten stelle getroffen 
aber naja - du durfstes ja auch weiterziehn, und echt cool das du streckenposten gemacht hast 

ich hab den thomas mal angeschrieben, ich hoffe es klappt


----------



## richi266 (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.extreme-pics.de/bildshop/gallery/iXS-RDC-Ochsenkopf/
mal wieder neue bilder online!


----------



## Akkuschrauber (10. Juni 2010)

Gibt es auch eine Ergebnis-Liste??
Gruß Ernie


----------



## richi266 (10. Juni 2010)

klar gibts die 
http://www.ixsdownhillcup.com/results-de/rdc-06-06-2010-results-ochsenkopf

neue bilder gibts auch
http://www.bikeyastyle.com/blog/bilder/?album=9&gallery=41


----------



## Ray (11. Juni 2010)

Am Bullhead kann man natürlich nicht nur auf der DH-Strecke Spaß haben: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/7067/h


----------



## Masira (21. Juni 2010)

wie stehts denn um die "new-line" von der man heir und da ließt? 
wie findet man die und wie is die so von der beschaffenheit her (eher felsig wie die obere hälfte oder eher flowig wie die untere hälfte?)? gibts bilder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Carre (21. Juni 2010)

doppel post


----------



## OLB Carre (21. Juni 2010)

Hier noch einige Bilder vom IXS Rookies Cup 2010!
Vielleicht entdeckt sich der ein oder andere. 

Flickr IXS Rookies Cup 2010

Gruß!

Stefan


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. Juni 2010)

Wie sehen die Bodeverhältnisse aus? Trocken oder noch leicht nass?
Und sind Streckenabsperrungen vom Rennen auch weg?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juni 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Bodeverhältnisse aus? Trocken oder noch leicht nass?
> Und sind Streckenabsperrungen vom Rennen auch weg?



Trocken

G.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (21. Juni 2010)

Super dann bin ich morgen da.


----------



## Michunddich (22. Juni 2010)

Masira schrieb:


> wie stehts denn um die "new-line" von der man heir und da ließt?
> wie findet man die und wie is die so von der beschaffenheit her (eher felsig wie die obere hälfte oder eher flowig wie die untere hälfte?)? gibts bilder?


 
Soweit ich weiß sieht es so aus. Das kurze grüne ist New- Line


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Juni 2010)

Is die dann Offiziell?


----------



## richi266 (22. Juni 2010)

so weit ich weis schon. aber die gibts doch schon ewig. vielen dank für die hübsche grafik
Ist aber echt ein schönes stück mit viel lockerem waldboden


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Juni 2010)

Muss ich mir das nächste mal anschauen.
Kommt man dann da raus wo zur zeit gebaut wird?


----------



## Michunddich (23. Juni 2010)

ALSO ICH MEINE DAS KURZE GRÜNE STÜCK IST NEW- LINE

Mit schönem senkrechten Stein runterrollern zum Schluss. Und uneingefahrenes Stück davor

Ist diese Blaue Strecke eigentlich für Wanderer oder für Freerider gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juni 2010)

Das ist ein Wanderweg.....der Hauptwanderweg von Süden auf den Berg.

G.


----------



## richi266 (23. Juni 2010)

naja so lang man da net im bremsen auf modus runterschürt und ein auge auf wanderer hat darf man da doch auch freeriden.


----------



## ToyDoll (23. Juni 2010)

jepp, ausserdem macht der Winterwanderweg einfach spass wie sau !


----------



## Michunddich (23. Juni 2010)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> jepp, ausserdem macht der Winterwanderweg einfach spass wie sau !


 
Aha! Gut zu wissen!


----------



## Priest0r (23. Juni 2010)

superklug
wanderweg


----------



## richi266 (23. Juni 2010)

Priest0r schrieb:


> superklug
> wanderweg



sorry Winterwanderweg

wenn wir da sind ist sommer


----------



## honkman (28. Juni 2010)

Hi Leute,
News vom Ochsenkopf und dem Bullhead House. Am kommenden WE den 3.Juli eröffnen wir endlich unseren Bike-Funpark und Technikparcours. Der Jörg von den Lettenbrüdern ist letztes WE schon mal alles probegefahren und ein paar Fotos gibt es auch schon. Diese Woche machen wir noch ein paar Feinarbeiten. Am Mittwoch soll dann auch noch die neue Webseite vom Bullhead House online gehen http://www.bullheadhouse.de/ und dann stell ich auch gleich Fotos und weitere Infos online. Wäre schön, wenn jeder die Infos zur Eröffnung weiterreicht und rummailt.
Viele Grüße, Peter


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2010)

Und hast schön geplättet und gewässert
Irgendwie find ich auf deiner Seite keine Bullheadhausöffnungszeiten.
Wollt die Woche nommal Nammitag vorbeikommen

Und wer als ersters des gaaanz große Gap springt bekommt ein Freibier

G.


----------



## honkman (28. Juni 2010)

Hi nochmal,
Fotos habe ich auf nun unter Fotos meiner Profilseite hochgeladen. Da seht ihr dann auch den Jörg, wie er das Gap springt!

@ Jörg: kriegst sich noch ein Freibier! Kannst ab Mittwoch jeden Tag kommen! Wässern und Plätten tun wir wahrscheinlich am Do!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juni 2010)

Oh mei....glaub da muß der Carre mal mit seiner Kamera ran
Ich meinte mit dem Freibier natürlich das groooße Gab nach dem Singletraildrop auf dem Bild.
Aber bei der Anfahrt hast mal im richtigen Moment abgedrückt

G.


----------



## honkman (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bin halt kein Fotoprofi. Wegen dem "großen" Gap: dann üb mal kräftig, dass du den auch gscheit hinbekommst


----------



## modidddmmm (28. Juni 2010)

Gibt es da irgendwelche geregelten Öffnungszeiten in denen der Funpark befahren werden darf?

oder sind da Schilder mit Regeln aufgestellt?


----------



## honkman (29. Juni 2010)

es ist wie ein öffentlicher Spielplatz mit Hinweistafeln und freier Zugänglichkeit.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2010)

Man muß natürlich mindestens ein Getränk im Bullhead Haus trinken um da fahren zu dürfen
Damit die Einnahmen groß genug sind und der Hänky sich einen kleinen Lift anschaffebn kann, damit wir net hochschieben müssen

G.


----------



## franzam (29. Juni 2010)

Bei dieser immensen Anzahl an HMs kriegt ihr Weicheier natürlich eine Liftunterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2010)

Bla......bla. Bin des eine große Bauwerk sogar schon bergauf gsprun...ähhhh.....hmmh...gefahren.
Und LV´s müssen eh draußen bleiben, weil selbst auf dem CC Übungsgelände ist nichts spezielles zum Hinterradversetzen

G.


----------



## honkman (29. Juni 2010)

..wir bauen dem Jörg schon noch was zum Hinterradversetzen und einen ganz fiesen Skinny, damit er wieder was zum üben hat! Wollen ja auch so nach und nach ausbauen. 

@Jörg: deinen Pump-Track kannste dann gerne auch anbaun!


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Juni 2010)

Siehste Hänky, man kann auf deinen NS Auffahrten nicht gefahrlos wenden
Ich muß dich jetzt leider auf 1Billion Euro verklagen + 20Cent weil deine Gebäckstücke nur bis Fichtelberg gehalten haben.




G.


----------



## richi266 (30. Juni 2010)

was für ein sicherheitsrisiko! 
zum glück haben das keine kleinen kinder gemacht - das wäre fatal 

aber naja der tailtap mit dem fully ist doch auch schon in greifbarer nähe


----------



## OLB Carre (30. Juni 2010)

@ Jörg: kauf Dir mal neue bunte Klamotten...

mehr Bilder vom Übungsparcour gibts morgen auf meiner Flickr Page 

Yes girls can ride too!

Gruß!

stefan


----------



## honkman (1. Juli 2010)

Hi Leut,

@ Carre: bin schon gespannt auf deine Bilder! 
@ Jörg: kleinen Kinder wie dich sollte man das wilde Spielen auf solchen Anlagen einfach verbieten. Die 1 Billion Euro kriegste aber, die 20 cent nicht!
Gruß, Hänky


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2010)

Woooooooo ist ein Sprungbild?????????????
Des mit der Mauer war genau der richtige Moment, nur das grün hätte weggemußt

G.


----------



## OLB Carre (2. Juli 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lecarre/sets/72157624280462253/

Hier sind auch Sprungbilder


----------



## honkman (2. Juli 2010)

Hi Carre,
geile Bilder!!! Außer dem Typ, der so blöd in die Kamera guckt - oh *******, des bin ja ich. Der jörg is halt echt der Checker auf der Mauer. Auf der Mauer auf der Lauer sitzt der kleine Jörg usw. 
Nicht vergessen, ab diesem WE ist der Funpark offiziell eröffnet.


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juli 2010)

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2010)

Und war was los heute. War des WoEnd komplett in der Fränkischen zum Uphilln unterwegs

G.


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (4. Juli 2010)

Nö, weder heute noch gestern war viel los! Gestern wars wahrscheinlich vielen zu warm und heut is der Lift erst ab ca. 14:00 Uhr wegen Sturmwarnung gelaufen.  Dafür wurde dadurch halt der Funpark bissl mehr genutzt...


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2010)

Aha....gestern war ja auch noch irgend so ein komisches Fußballspiel


G.


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (4. Juli 2010)

Des hab ich ja auch gschaut... muss ma halt vorher fahrn!  Ich wollt ja des 4:0 auch net verpassen!!!


----------



## Alexspeed (8. Juli 2010)

Jemand am morgigen Freitag im Bikepark unterwegs? Bin den ganzen Tag da. Vielleicht finden sich ja paar Downhiller noch ...


----------



## ur-anus (8. Juli 2010)

ich bin sa oder so oder vielleicht auch an beiden tagen da... bin schon auf die neuen sachen gespannt...


----------



## Alexspeed (16. Juli 2010)

welche neuen Sachen? hab keine gesehen als ich da war.
Der DH ist einfach nur wie immer. Fahre aber sehr gerne 2 andere Strecken wenn ich dort bin, schöne lange Freerides.

Kennt jemand einen Trail der Von oben aus gleich unterm Lift nach rechts in den Wald geht? Da sollte noch einer sein, wo man dann fast in Fleckl rauskommt und dann noch vor zum Lift auf der Straße muss?

Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juli 2010)

@Hanky: Auch wenn deine 5/10 Schuhauswahl im Laden mal wieder die wichtigen Größen außen vor läßt hab ich dennoch nur für dich...damit du nimmer lästern kannst....mein Rehabilitationsviedeo


G.


----------



## richi266 (18. Juli 2010)

und es geht DOCH  

für alle anderen gibts ja noch eine kleine auswahl an 3.00 reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (8. August 2010)

hat ein fotograf von heute bilder von nem roten m6 bzw roten rotec?


----------



## OLB Carre (9. August 2010)

Jörg, du bist einfach der Wahnsinn...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2010)

OLB Carre schrieb:


> Jörg, du bist einfach der Wahnsinn...



Ich mußte das reinstellen...der Hänky hat mich immer verarscht mit meinem Hängenbleiber

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2010)

Falls zufällig der Fahrer auf dem Bild das liest und ers haben will






G.


----------



## heifisch (23. September 2010)

Hätte 2. Fragen. 
1. Hat die Bahn auch bei Regen offen?
2. Ist die Strecke dann so deutlich schwerer, wie ich bei den vielen nassen Steinen denke.


----------



## oBATMANo (24. September 2010)

Lift läuft auch bei Regen und die Steine auf der Strecke sind sehr rauh. Daher macht Regen der Strecke nicht viel aus. Außerdem ist sie größtenteils unter Bäumen.

Also auch bei Regen halb so wild.
Bissl rutschiger ists schon, aber die Strecke ist so verblockt und ein einziges Gerumpel, dass ein bissl Rutschen nicht auffällt.

Paar Anlieger und bissl Auffüllarbeiten wären mal nicht schlecht.
Die Strecke ist so flach, dass ein bissl mehr Flow nicht schlecht wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Paar Anlieger und bissl Auffüllarbeiten wären mal nicht schlecht.
> Die Strecke ist so flach, dass ein bissl mehr Flow nicht schlecht wäre.



naja, die Schlammlöcher im Märchenwald sind inzwischen aufgefüllt, das passt schon.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. September 2010)

Der Märchenwald paßt eh.
Der obere Teil bräuchte mal bissl mehr flow. 
Man kommt schon flott durch, aber die Laufräder altern dabei deutlich und in einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch kommt man auch nich


----------



## speedy_j (25. September 2010)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Der obere Teil bräuchte mal bissl mehr flow.



bloß nicht, so passt es schon




oBATMANo schrieb:


> Man kommt schon flott durch, aber die Laufräder altern dabei deutlich und in einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch kommt man auch nich



dann bist du einfach nur zu langsam


----------



## oBATMANo (26. September 2010)

kann sein, dass ich nach Deinen Maßstäben zu langsam bin,
aber das macht die Strecke auch nicht besser.
Soll ja keine Autobahn werden, aber mal nen Anlieger oder anständige Kurve wäre schon nicht schlecht.
Das es da noch Potential gibt, sieht man ja an den Besucherzahlen.
Mußte zumindest noch nie am Lift anstehen.


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2010)

was sind denn anständige kurven? so wie du dir das vorstellst, würde wohl die komplette charakteristik der strecke flöten gehen.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2010)

prügelt euch ... 

anlieger sind schön ... aber brauchen wir denn auf jeder strecke anlieger?? ... und nen paar schöne kurven gibts doch.

jede strecke hat seine eigenheiten, man muss sich nur damit abfinden und ne möglichkeit suchen wie es spass macht ... 
das hab ich dem speedy auch schon zu erklären versucht, ansonsten bekommen wir die DIN einheitsstrecke


----------



## Stawold_Bou (27. September 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ... ansonsten bekommen wir die DIN einheitsstrecke



wie er doch wieder gekonnt, im satz versteckt, auf speedy's herkunft anspielt 
raffiniert, der bub!


----------



## speedy_j (27. September 2010)

das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen... hat er wirklich geschickt gemacht

er hat ja auch recht und so richtig hab ich erst bei zwei strecken gemeckert, wobei wir eine davon nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## OLB EMan (27. September 2010)

Oh erwischt ...


----------



## [FREAK] (29. September 2010)

Wollte am WE endlich mal wieder an den OKo. Läuft der Lift noch? Die letzte Info auf der Homepage ist noch aus 2009. Sind die Strecken in Ordnung im Moment?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. September 2010)

lift läuft bis mitte/ende oktober und die strecke passt immer.


----------



## [FREAK] (29. September 2010)

herrlich  dann werd ich am sonntag da sein!


----------



## thomas.r750 (29. September 2010)

Bin auch am Sonntag dabei.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## [FREAK] (29. September 2010)

Wir sehn uns  
-> Rotes Ghost Dual Pro und ein Ironhorse (keine Ahnung welches) in Anthrazit


----------



## oBATMANo (30. September 2010)

werd Sa oder So auch mal wieder vorbei gucken


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich net, bin grade in Bischofsmais.


----------



## heifisch (1. Oktober 2010)

Irgendjemand meinte, dass der Lift letzes WE am Samstag nicht gelaufen wäre. Warum denn das?


----------



## oBATMANo (1. Oktober 2010)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich net, bin grade in Bischofsmais.



hmm, wär auch ne Option
mal gucken was das Wetter sagt. Bmais bei Regen is kacke wegen dem lahmen Lift. Oko hat ne Mütze aufm Lift und die Strecke fährt sich bei Regen besser als im Trocknen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (1. Oktober 2010)

Heute hat's nicht geregnet und fürs Wochenende soll's noch besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (2. Oktober 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Irgendjemand meinte, dass der Lift letzes WE am Samstag nicht gelaufen wäre. Warum denn das?



Der Lift läuft bei schlechtem Wetter net unbedingt dauernd ... Aber es müsst immer wer da sein der auf Kunden wartet  

Gar Net läuft er bei Wind. Im oberen Bereich kann erheblich mehr Wind sein, als man unten meint ... Durch die fahrradhalter wurd die windgrenze glaub ich leicht nach unten gesetzt


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2010)

Wie schauts aus hat der Lift noch für Biker auf?


----------



## teatimetom (13. November 2010)

wenn die noch offen hätten würde ich auch kommen  
denke aber weniger


----------



## LB Jörg (13. November 2010)

Ist seit 8.11. gechlossen...

G.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. November 2010)

Schade. Naja bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Apeman (15. November 2010)

darf man die trails eigentlich auch nach der lift-sperrung befahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (21. April 2011)

*ausgrab* jetzt ist er ja wieder offen!
werde morgen mal mein neues schätzchen ausfahren gehen ;-)


----------



## ma.schino (26. April 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> *ausgrab* jetzt ist er ja wieder offen!
> werde morgen mal mein neues schätzchen ausfahren gehen ;-)



Nur um sicher zu gehen - es ist schon wieder die ganze Woche geöffnet ? 
Wollte morgen vielleicht spontan vorbeikommen und die Bikeparkseite ist - nunja - etwas angestaubt - nicht dass ich umsonst da aufschlag...


----------



## heifisch (26. April 2011)

die seite der seilbahn ist aktuell, da kannst du kucken ob offen ist


----------



## ma.schino (26. April 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> die seite der seilbahn ist aktuell, da kannst du kucken ob offen ist



das ist mal wieder eine richtige mtb-news antwort  

eigentlich hätte "ja" oder "nein" auch gereicht  (wär auch für Dich weniger Arbeit gewesen)


----------



## heifisch (26. April 2011)

ich weiß aber nicht ob offen ist, dafür hätte ich nachgucken müssen und das ist mehr arbeit


----------



## ma.schino (26. April 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> ich weiß aber nicht ob offen ist, dafür hätte ich nachgucken müssen und das ist mehr arbeit



gääääähn !


----------



## dubbel (26. April 2011)

heifisch schrieb:


> die seite der seilbahn ist aktuell, da kannst du kucken ob offen ist



vor allem stimmt die antwort auch noch nächste woche oder in 5 monaten.


----------



## Apeman (26. April 2011)

ja ist offen! war mal wieder hammer am we. einfach top der track.
da haben ne menge leute fotos gemacht, evt kann man die ja hier hochladen?


----------



## kurza (27. April 2011)

Hi Leutz!

War am Oster-Montag, 25.04.2011, am Oko Biken. Da war auch einer zum fotografieren da...
Weiss von euch jemand wer das war & wie man an die Fotos ran kommt?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Apeman (27. April 2011)

hi, waren mehrere zum shooten. wir haben auch paar gemacht. wie hast´n ausgesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2011)

Wir waren mit den Hardtails am Oko dieses Lange Wochenende unterwegs. Hat super spaß gemacht. Die Abfahrt vom Schneeberg über die anderen beiden Gipfel ist grandios. Ebenso wie die abfahrt von der Platte zum Fichtelsee. Winterwanderweg war auch Super.
Geiles Revier für leute die Hardtailtouren nicht mit XC verbinden.

Der Weg von der Platte runter hat mir aber die Felge gesprengt, so konnte ich die eigentliche Downhillstrecke nicht nochmal abends in ruhe anschauen (wollte ja nicht die Gravity fraktion behindern.)

Nette Wanderer habt ihr übrigends auch in der Region. Auf jeden fall wieder!


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Juni 2011)

Da war der cxfahrer aber anderer Meinung



> Okopf-Fleckl, Kösseinehaus-Püttnersfels, Hohe Matze-Platte-B303.
> Alles so lala, die Treppe am Kösseinehaus ist ja ganz lustig, aber danach wirds gleich wieder breit und flach, und die paar Felsen zum Drüberrollen...vom Silberhaus zur Platte wars halt ein schöner Trail, mehr nicht.



Ja, hier und da gibts auch vernünftige Wanderer bei uns

G.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2011)

Fürs Enduro wärs mir wahrscheinlich auch zu flach. Aber für mein XC Beik Top!
Etwas Technischer und Flacher wie der Harz wie ich finde. Halt nicht so anstrengend und perfekt für den Saisonauftakt  und Touren mit der Freundin.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Juni 2011)

Hab ich mir bei der Runde mit cxfahrer damals auch gedacht. Mit Hardtail wär es geil gewesen. Mit dem Enduro schleppt man nur unnötig Masse rum. Dafür gibt es nirgends so tolle Forstautobahnen. Rollt ja besser als auf Asphalt.

Die Downhillstrecke ist aber super. Da sieht man, dass sich Leute mit Herz und Verstand kümmern.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2011)

Ja die Forstautobahnen bergauf waren grandios. Ich fands geil. Keine anstrengung für 1100 höhenmeter. Aber meine Freundin hatte irgendwann die Schnauze voll von Schotter und Bäumen!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ja die Forstautobahnen bergauf waren grandios.



In dem Satz sind ja schon 3 Wörter die gräßlich sind und dann sogar nicht zusammenpassen

Forststraßen, bergauf + grandios....hörts ich ja an wie Regen, -2C° + Freibad

G.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2011)

wie kommst du den auf den schneeberg ohne zu schieben?


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Juni 2011)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wie kommst du den auf den schneeberg ohne zu schieben?



Meißtens von Richtung Silberhaus kommend....hmmmh....oke, die ersten 6,4km gehen recht ohne Anstrengung und sind deswegen wohl tatsächlich grandios
Die restlichen 2 sind immer nur eine Qual. (bergauf ist für mich immer eine Qual  )....aber das Pflichtprogramm gehört halt mal dazu

G.


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2011)

Eine Qual waren für mich das Käfer und Fliegenviehzeug.. Eine Zecke unterm Auge gehabt (trotz Brille ???) Und mein Knöchel ist immernoch von einem Bremsenstich geschwollen (der meiner Freundin auch). Soviele Bremsen wie ich totgeschlagen habe, hab ich im Leben nicht gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2011)

Um sich im Fichtl eine Zecke einzufangen muß man schon viel Pech haben...und dann noch am Aug...würd ich schon fast als unmöglich ansehen
Die Insekten, besonders die ganz kleinen davon, können schon nerven an manchen Tag zur Zeit. Da sollte man keinen Platten haben...wobei gestern auf Tour garnichts im Luftraum los war.

G.


----------



## stephan- (18. Juli 2011)

Am Samstag den 16.7. hat irgendwer Fotos im unteren Bereich an den Tables gemacht - ist derjenige hier anwesend?


----------



## wortwitz (7. August 2011)

hier mal was mein freund aus dem videomaterial von meinem letzten besuch (2/3.8.) gemacht hat








hoffe es gefällt


----------



## ma.schino (8. August 2011)

Leider ist bei den Fahrszenen oben zu viel abgeschnitten - das Problem hatte ich anfangs auch.

Man kann es lösen indem man die Gopro auf "upd" einstellt und dann verkehrt rum montiert. 
Dadurch kann man mehr nach oben schwenken und hat dadurch mehr "Weg" auf dem Bild.

so etwa:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/13641


----------



## wortwitz (8. August 2011)

ja das hab ich leider auch feststellen müssen und werd die nächstes mal anders montieren. is mir leider erst aufgefallen als ich wieder daheim war. 
auf meinem hometrail und in osternohe hat die einstellung so eig immer gepasst aber da steh ich offenbar anders aufm bike und mein oberkörper ist gerader.


----------



## Priest0r (8. August 2011)

hab ausgemacht, nachdem an der ersten linksabzweigung vorbeigetuckert wurde. kann der rest auch nix sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fl!p (9. August 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> hab ausgemacht, nachdem an der ersten linksabzweigung vorbeigetuckert wurde. kann der rest auch nix sein.


----------



## Alexspeed (17. August 2011)

Ist jemand morgen da zum shredden?

Bin morgen den ganzen Tag da.


----------



## Alexspeed (9. September 2011)

Und da ja kaum einer da war ist das dabei rausgekommen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXIsZPC8Eps"]Bikepark Ochsenkopf Downhill Helmetcam      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6g9Ygfv_HnY"]Bikepark Ochsenkopf Downhill alternative Helmetcam      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-j3XCQmJcZw"]Bikepark Ochsenkopf Bowl-Gap Helmetcam      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Und wenn mal wieder einer dort ist, ich bin auch immer mal gerne zum Training dort!!!


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (9. September 2011)

sonntag gehts scharf


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2011)

Also deine nicht offizielle Freeridestrecke ist ein Wanderweg, die Leute müssen ja schon auf die Seite springen wenn du kommst!
Wegen sowas wird am Oko grade über Trailsperrungen diskutiert!

Fahr da unter der Woche oder bei Regen, oder wenns sein muss auch am WE, aber wenn ich da laufe und du heizt da vorbei ohne zu Bremsen.. 





Alexspeed schrieb:


> Und da ja kaum einer da war ist das dabei rausgekommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexspeed (9. September 2011)

littledevil schrieb:


> Also deine nicht offizielle Freeridestrecke ist ein Wanderweg, die Leute müssen ja schon auf die Seite springen wenn du kommst!
> Wegen sowas wird am Oko grade über Trailsperrungen diskutiert!
> 
> Fahr da unter der Woche oder bei Regen, oder wenns sein muss auch am WE, aber wenn ich da laufe und du heizt da vorbei ohne zu Bremsen..



Sorry deswegen "n. offiz." 
War ja auch unter der Woche dort und habe niemanden gefährdet(Werde ich auch nicht machen und immer etwas langsamer dort fahren!!!). Sind ja auch genügend Fahrradfahrer die dort hochfahren...

Musste halt auch mal was Flowigeres als die normale DH-Strecke reinstellen, der Wanderweg gefällt mir halt sehr gut.


----------



## littledevil (9. September 2011)

Das ist ja nicht das Problem, ich fahr den Trail auch gerne, aber die Wanderer haben sich mit Sicherheit gefährdet gefühlt, auch wenn das aus deiner Sicht nicht gefährlich war!

Da ist Ärger vorprogrammiert, und das wird mit Sicherheit nicht dazu führen dass am Oko mehr Trails für Biker freigegeben werden, eher dazu dass man nur noch den DH fahren darf!

Wenn Wanderer, dann Schrittgeschwindigkeit.. und bei so vielen Wanderern halt wo anders fahren, unten auf den anderen Trails ist ja meist nichts los.

Sorry für den Zeigefinger, aber das Video hat mich echt etwas geschockt, und Trailsperrungen am Oko brauchen wir definitiv nicht!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. September 2011)

Geändert 


G.


----------



## Alexspeed (9. September 2011)

Schon erledigt, ... naja hoffe das dort niemand mal nen Fußgänger abschießt. Dort sollte mal halt echt nur in Schrittgeschwindigkeit runterfahren.


----------



## OLB EMan (9. September 2011)

Oh mei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (9. September 2011)

Alter Schwede gehst du ab!    Da wird man ganz neidisch.
Die Materialschändung ist bei dem Geballer nicht zu überhören, armes Glory 
Zum Schebbern auf den Wanderwegen sag ich jetzt mal nichts, das haben meine Vorredner schon gemacht .


----------



## LB Jörg (10. September 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Schon erledigt, ... naja hoffe das dort niemand mal nen Fußgänger abschießt. Dort sollte mal halt echt nur in Schrittgeschwindigkeit runterfahren.



 Ist zur Zeit nur etwas ungünstig

@Emän: Und Sonntag Oko...Todeswellen

G.


----------



## Alexspeed (10. September 2011)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Alter Schwede gehst du ab!    Da wird man ganz neidisch.
> Die Materialschändung ist bei dem Geballer nicht zu überhören, armes Glory
> Zum Schebbern auf den Wanderwegen sag ich jetzt mal nichts, das haben meine Vorredner schon gemacht .



Danke, am O-Kopf muss man eigentlich nur draufhalten, ordentlich Druck aufm Reifen haben und sein Fahrwerk gut eingestellt haben.
Das geklapper ist das besch... X.9 Schaltwerk was absoluter Schrott ist!!! War nach einem Jahr schon so ausgeleiert das ich dachte es fällt ab.
Ich kann nur vom X.9 abraten, lieber was anderes kaufen.

Sonntag kanns auch passieren das ich da bin, bin noch am überlegen ob O-Kopf oder Steinach.


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2011)

fährt diesen sonntag jemand? Werde das erste ma dort sein.. ^^


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2011)

hast du dir ein Leihrad organisiert oder fährst du mit deinem Cannondale?


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2011)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> hast du dir ein Leihrad organisiert oder fährst du mit deinem Cannondale?



Ich habe eine cube probefahrt vereinbart


----------



## reo-fahrer (24. September 2011)

besser ist das  Und hoffentlich ein Hanzz.


----------



## rebirth (24. September 2011)

Ne. Ein Fritzz. Ich wills nicht im Bikepark nutzen, hab nur keine andere möglichkeit gefunden das teil mal zu fahren... Bei Cube selber "geht" das nicht.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (26. September 2011)

Warst Du des der mich gefragt hat, wie er verhindern kann, dass bei seinem fritzz alle 20m die kette runter springt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (27. September 2011)

da du kein bild drin hast kann ich nur raten: ja?!  War ein totaler scheiß mit der kette... hab mein knie aber trotzdem noch kaputt bekommen ^^


----------



## heifisch (27. September 2011)

Kettenführung ist am Oko wirklich ne große Hilfe


----------



## floehsens (27. September 2011)

ich habe mal eine frage zum rookis cup in 10 tagen:

fahren die kids- und youth-klassen auf der selben strecke wie die junior und men?

stelle mir das gerade im training recht gefährlich vor wenn die kleinen da den big boys in die quere kommen...


----------



## heifisch (27. September 2011)

Soviele offizielle Strecken gibt's doch am Oko nicht..


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. September 2011)

letztes Jahr ging's für die Kids vor dem 2. Waldstück geradeaus weiter auf die Skipiste und nicht rechts die Steinstufe runter in den Wald. Dann die Piste runter bis nach dem Steinfeld, wo auch die paar Northshores vom Jörg stehen. Der Rest war dann identisch.


----------



## floehsens (27. September 2011)

wunder mich nur, weil die kids1 und youth letztes jahr schnellere zeiten haben als die men.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wortwitz (27. September 2011)

es wurde doch geschreiben das es nicht die gleiche strecke war, sondern eine variation über die skipiste - eine abkürzung wenn du so willst - auf der man natürlich schneller unterwegs ist


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wie man aus Bayreuth mit dem Bus zum Lift oder in dessen Nähe kommt?


----------



## folienmaster (1. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wie man aus Bayreuth mit dem Bus zum Lift oder in dessen Nähe kommt?



Servus

musst mal den Fahrplan der OVF runterladen.

Bayreuth-Bischofsgrün aber kann dir nicht sagen, ob du das Fahrrad 

mitnehmen kannst.


----------



## Supah Gee (1. Oktober 2011)

Bischofsgrün is aber die falsche Seite....

Fahr mim Zug (Agilis) nach Weidenberg und dann mim Bus weiter nach Oberwarmensteinach/ Fleckl....da müsst ich jetz aber auch googeln ob du da noch mal umsteigen musst


----------



## folienmaster (1. Oktober 2011)

Supah Gee schrieb:


> Bischofsgrün is aber die falsche Seite....
> 
> Fahr mim Zug (Agilis) nach Weidenberg und dann mim Bus weiter nach Oberwarmensteinach/ Fleckl....da müsst ich jetz aber auch googeln ob du da noch mal umsteigen musst



Sollte aber lt. Plan auch anzufahren sein.

Bin aber mit dem Bus- und Bahnfahren  immer auf Kriegsfuss. Die sind mir

einfach zu pünktlich.  Da schmeiss ich mein Bike lieber ins Auto.


----------



## Ray (3. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein Foto des Tages vom Bullhead:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Oktober 2011)

@Folienmaster, Supah Gee: Danke! Habe jetzt eine Busverbindung gefunden vom Hbf BT nach "Oberwarmensteinach Liftanlagen". Werde ich am WE mal testen und zum IXS Cup fahren.


----------



## folienmaster (3. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Folienmaster, Supah Gee: Danke! Habe jetzt eine Busverbindung gefunden vom Hbf BT nach "Oberwarmensteinach Liftanlagen". Werde ich am WE mal testen und zum IXS Cup fahren.



Na dann passt es ja.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Folienmaster, Supah Gee: Danke! Habe jetzt eine Busverbindung gefunden vom Hbf BT nach "Oberwarmensteinach Liftanlagen". Werde ich am WE mal testen und zum IXS Cup fahren.



Evtl. hätte ich noch einen Platz frei 

Hoffentlich ist dieses Jahr das Wetter besser am Renntag,
war letztes Jahr garnicht schön...


----------



## Alexspeed (4. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Folienmaster, Supah Gee: Danke! Habe jetzt eine Busverbindung gefunden vom Hbf BT nach "Oberwarmensteinach Liftanlagen". Werde ich am WE mal testen und zum IXS Cup fahren.



Da biste dann aber auf der falschen Seite musst halt nur den Berg hochfahren(oder schieben) dann kannst die andere Seite nutzen.

Zum Foto: Wo ist denn das???? Ich war schon öfters dort aber an so einen Drop kann ich mich nicht erinnern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (5. Oktober 2011)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Evtl. hätte ich noch einen Platz frei
> 
> Hoffentlich ist dieses Jahr das Wetter besser am Renntag,
> war letztes Jahr garnicht schön...



Letztes Jahr waren es doch 30 Grad am Renntag!
Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nicht mal zweistellig und recht nass..


----------



## TheMicha (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich leg mal los mit ein paar Bildern von heute. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand wieder.
Die Qualität ist leider sehr bescheiden. Aber was will man von einer Digicam erwarten die billiger ist wie zwei XT-Bremsscheiben.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2011)

Jawoll!

Eine super Strecke habt ihr hier! Die Verbindung von BT zum Lift ist auch gut: Mit dem Zug und dann weiter mit dem Bus, insgesamt ca. 40 min.


----------



## Ray (10. Oktober 2011)




----------



## floehsens (10. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jawoll!
> 
> Eine super Strecke habt ihr hier!



... um mit dem enduro bergauf zu fahren! 

mal ganz im ernst: das ist doch keine downhill-strecke. wir waren zu viert beim rennen und alle zum ersten mal am ochsenkopf. bei der ersten abfahrt haben wir uns noch wie kleine kinder über die ersten 2 steinfelder gefreut aber danach war die entäuschung doch sehr groß. 2 minuten treten im flachen hat für mich nichts mit downhill zu tun.

wenn der start auf dem berg wäre und das ziel in der hälfte der aktuellen strecke, würde ich mir nochmal überlegen wiederzukommen, aber so war es das letzte mal ochsenkopf. schade!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, man könnte 80% der gefahrenen Strecke ganz normal hochfahren...darüber sollte man nachdenken

G.


----------



## Ray (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich erhöhe auf 100.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe auf 100.



Und ich hab mir extra verkniffen noch zu schreiben "und der Ray und der Chriss könnten dann die letzten 20% noch raufhoppln"

Hast die Bilder vom Christoph auf Gesichtsbuch angesehen...da sitzt mal so ein komischer Typ und grüßt jeden Fahrer mit dem in Deutschland verbotenen Gruß

G.


----------



## littledevil (10. Oktober 2011)

Bissl treten hat noch keinem geschadet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2011)

> Bissl treten hat noch keinem geschadet



Fi estdz dvjpm ösmh mo,,rt sig fritdvrm Nsjmjägrm...war schwarzer Humor, drum ist es codiert

Aber ich hab mir gstern gedacht, bei dem Streckenvelauf könnt ich auch mal mitfahren. Sogar als tretfauler Konditionsschlappi...Hab ja auch ne Teleskopsattelstütze

G.


----------



## Ray (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem komischen bunten typen daneben?


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2011)

floehsens schrieb:


> ... um mit dem enduro bergauf zu fahren!
> 
> mal ganz im ernst: das ist doch keine downhill-strecke. wir waren zu viert beim rennen und alle zum ersten mal am ochsenkopf. bei der ersten abfahrt haben wir uns noch wie kleine kinder über die ersten 2 steinfelder gefreut aber danach war die entäuschung doch sehr groß. 2 minuten treten im flachen hat für mich nichts mit downhill zu tun.
> 
> wenn der start auf dem berg wäre und das ziel in der hälfte der aktuellen strecke, würde ich mir nochmal überlegen wiederzukommen, aber so war es das letzte mal ochsenkopf. schade!


 

 genau so ist es


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2011)

Oh Ray...jetzt warst du ja noch schneller als ich beim Antworten....und dann fährst du nächstes ja auch mit
Mußt halt beim Würfeltaem fahren

G.


----------



## Ray (10. Oktober 2011)

Da die ganze Schwierigkeit rausgenommen wurde wars ja auch eher ne XC-strecke. Da kannste eigentlich gleich die Sattelstütze oben lassen und Dir die 400gr Mehrgewicht sparen.


----------



## Supah Gee (10. Oktober 2011)

Aber da kann ja die Strecke nix dafür, wenn der Berg so is....

Man kann ja mal vorsichtig anfragen ob net der Oko 200-500Hm aufgeschüttet werden kann, also primär natürlich für die Skifahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (10. Oktober 2011)

Warum eigentlich nicht? 

http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article13578530/Niederlaender-wollen-ihren-eigenen-Berg-bauen.html

Dann würde endlich der harte und gefährliche Granit unter einem riesen Sandhaufen verschwinden. Vielleicht gibt es dann auch ein TÜV-Siegel.


----------



## mfgoods (10. Oktober 2011)

bilder vom sonntag

https://picasaweb.google.com/TeamWoodex/Ochsenkopf9102011?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCosb7k0JqHLg


----------



## OLB EMan (10. Oktober 2011)

Na ... wenn der Berg schon recht flach ist, dann könnt man wenigstens von ganz oben starten. Also streckenteile fahren die die meisten Höhenmeter haben...


----------



## folienmaster (10. Oktober 2011)

Ray schrieb:


> Mit dem komischen bunten typen daneben?



Zu 80 % blau!  

Muss ich mir auch mal antun, aber zu viele Grobheiten kann ich meinem

Rücken noch nicht zumuten.


----------



## Ray (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier sind noch ein paar:


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Oktober 2011)

Suche Bilder von der 97, wer was hat bitte PN.

Danke!!


----------



## Alexspeed (10. Oktober 2011)

Mich würde mal ein Helmkamera Video interessieren vom Finallauf, nur mal um zu schauen was alles an der Strecke gemacht wurde und wie die Streckenführung war.

Danke

P.S. Bei den Flachstücken ist wirklich viel Tretarbeit angesagt, daher würde ich wie in Fort Williams oberer Teil zu eindeutig viel Holz raten um wenigstens Speed aus dem ganzen getrete zu holen!!!


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Oktober 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Mich würde mal ein Helmkamera Video interessieren vom Finallauf, nur mal um zu schauen was alles an der Strecke gemacht wurde und wie die Streckenführung war.



Identisch zu letztem Jahr nur das einfach erst ab dem ersten Forstweg gestartet wurde und der Steilhang und  das kleine Wäldchen vorher ausgelassen wurden.
Hätten sie lieber von oben starten lassen...


----------



## TheMicha (10. Oktober 2011)

Wieso nicht von "oben" gestartet wurde ist mir auch ein Rätsel? 
Ich lass mich allerdings gerne aufklären...


----------



## Alexspeed (10. Oktober 2011)

[quote="Sebastian";8812929]Identisch zu letztem Jahr nur das einfach erst ab dem ersten Forstweg gestartet wurde und der Steilhang und  das kleine Wäldchen vorher ausgelassen wurden.
Hätten sie lieber von oben starten lassen... [/quote]

Das wäre ja totaler quatsch, damit würde prozentual die DH quote sinken und die Tret und langweilig quote steigen 

Dazu kann ich nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (10. Oktober 2011)

bilder von der 172 sind willkommen


----------



## Ray (11. Oktober 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/16941


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Oktober 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> P.S. Bei den Flachstücken ist wirklich viel Tretarbeit angesagt, daher würde ich wie in Fort Williams oberer Teil zu eindeutig viel Holz raten um wenigstens Speed aus dem ganzen getrete zu holen!!!



das würde die Strecke sicher noch spannender machen als sie eh schon ist
oder noch mehr Schotter reinkippen damit sie komplett eben wird


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Oktober 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Das wäre ja totaler quatsch, damit würde prozentual die DH quote sinken und die Tret und langweilig quote steigen
> 
> Dazu kann ich nur




Jedes Jahr wird halt weniger Strecke gefahren ... Zusätzlich werden fast alle der wenigen vorhandenen kurven entfernt. 
Irgendwann wird dann auf der skipiste gefahrn mit Start auf der unteren ringloipe


----------



## Alexspeed (11. Oktober 2011)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr wird halt weniger Strecke gefahren ... Zusätzlich werden fast alle der wenigen vorhandenen kurven entfernt.
> Irgendwann wird dann auf der skipiste gefahrn mit Start auf der unteren ringloipe



Ne wenn dann start ganz oben, dann wird der Federweg begrenzt auf vorn und hinten null und dann fühlen wir uns wie in den alten Zeiten wie bei den Klunkerz!!!! Old School man!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2011)

Auf der Skipiste könnten dann auch alle gleichzeitig fahren, dann könnte man sich die Zeitnahme auch noch sparen...zumindest wenn man die Zieleinfahrt auf 680er Lenkerbreite reduziert

G.


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (12. Oktober 2011)

bilder sind On http://www.extreme-pics.de/news/7-n...er-online-ixs-rdc-finale-ochsenkopf-2011.html


----------



## Priest0r (12. Oktober 2011)

wenn ihr fahrer bereit seid, für die bilder zu zahlen, dürft ihr euch auch bei mir melden.
ich verlange zwar nicht so viel, dafür sehen meine bilder besser aus.


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (12. Oktober 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (13. Oktober 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> wenn ihr fahrer bereit seid, für die bilder zu zahlen, dürft ihr euch auch bei mir melden.
> ich verlange zwar nicht so viel, dafür sehen meine bilder besser aus.



ersetze 'bilder' durch 'schweinkramwort deiner wahl' und die sache bekommt einen ganz neuen touch


----------



## Apeman (18. Oktober 2011)

wie währe es, wenn wir den bikepark mal ein bisschen aufpeppen? gibt es da gesetzlich geregelte "übereinkommen" oder wird der singletrail gerade noch so geduldet? da müßte sich doch was machen lassen. komme zwar aus dem nürnberger raum, war aber dieses jahr öfters am ochsenkopf als in osternohe.

vor knapp 2 jahren meinte mal ein lokal zu mir, dass die da was größeres planan... bis jetzt habe ich aber nix gemerkt. okay, der "übungspakour" am shop und die kleine dh-abzweigung sind mir schon aufgefallen, aber sonst?


----------



## floehsens (18. Oktober 2011)

Apeman schrieb:


> wie währe es, wenn wir den bikepark mal ein bisschen aufpeppen? gibt es da gesetzlich geregelte "übereinkommen" oder wird der singletrail gerade noch so geduldet? da müßte sich doch was machen lassen. komme zwar aus dem nürnberger raum, war aber dieses jahr öfters am ochsenkopf als in osternohe.
> 
> vor knapp 2 jahren meinte mal ein lokal zu mir, dass die da was größeres planan... bis jetzt habe ich aber nix gemerkt. okay, der "übungspakour" am shop und die kleine dh-abzweigung sind mir schon aufgefallen, aber sonst?



um da was größeres zu planen, müsste ersteinmal der berg um ca. 100m aufgeschüttet werden!


----------



## Alexspeed (18. Oktober 2011)

floehsens schrieb:


> um da was größeres zu planen, müsste ersteinmal der berg um ca. 100m aufgeschüttet werden!



Nope, das glaube ich nicht. Denke mal wenn man wirklich mehr Strecken hätte und diese auch Professionell baut und pflegt, dann würde der Park einschlagen wie eine Bombe.


----------



## Apeman (18. Oktober 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Nope, das glaube ich nicht. Denke mal wenn man wirklich mehr Strecken hätte und diese auch Professionell baut und pflegt, dann würde der Park einschlagen wie eine Bombe.



mein gedankengang!


----------



## TheMicha (18. Oktober 2011)

Potential ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Apeman (19. Oktober 2011)

und an wen muß man sich da wenden? wer sind den die "park" betreiber? oder sagen wir es mal so "die singletrail bastler"?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (21. Oktober 2011)

da frägste am besten mal am bullheadhouse nach die kümmern sich da eigentlich immer drum


----------



## HANZZ08 (19. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Stimmt, man könnte 80% der gefahrenen Strecke ganz normal hochfahren...darüber sollte man nachdenken
> 
> G.


Hi,
das mit den 80% stimmt, habs letztes Wochenend so gemacht, iss ja nix mehr los dort (Lift aus) 

Gruß aus der Oberpfalz


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> da frägste am besten mal am bullheadhouse nach die kümmern sich da eigentlich immer drum



Ne Strecke is liftsache .... Hat offiziell wenig bis gar nix mit dem bullheadhouse zu tun.


----------



## honkman (19. November 2011)

ja, der Betreiber für die DH-Strecke ist offiziell die Seilbahn, die wiederum zu einem Zweckverband gehört mit Sitz im Landratsamt Bayreuth. Es gibt seit Jahren Pläne für den Ausbau der Strecke am Ochsenkopf, aber es wird von der Seilbahn wenig bis nichts vorangetrieben. Weil wegen der DH-Strecken von der Seilbahnseite aus wenig kommt, haben hat das Bullhead House Team zusammen mit dem WSV Oberwarmensteinach (Verein) den Bike-Parcours am Bullhead House gebaut, damit was voran geht. Momentan sind wir wieder an der Seilbahn dran, dass die nächstes Jahr was machen, aber das haben die letztes Jahr auch schon gesagt und dann is nix passiert.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. November 2011)

Die haben ja bei den Death Vallies die mittleren 3 kleinen  Doppelhügel weggebaggert
Jetzt bleibt nur noch Spaß für 1% der Okobesucher übrieg

G.


----------



## honkman (19. November 2011)

Die Death Valleys werden nächstes Jahr neu gabaut, auch a bisserl anders, damit du auch wieder voll durchziehen kannst. Wir mussten einiges wegbaggern, weil neben der Strecke der offizielle Winterwanderweg läuft und wenn der Pistenbullyfahrer nachts ein paar Schnapps zu viel intus hat, dann braucht er halt auch a bisserl mehr Platz.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. November 2011)

@honkman: Eine Schaufel kann ich bedienen. Genug Jungs zum Strecken bauen sollte man zusammenkriegen!


----------



## honkman (19. November 2011)

@Samy: dank dir, Helfer wären ja genug da, nur die Seilbahn will kein Geld investieren um mehr zu bauen. Aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht ganz aufgegeben, dass sich da noch was ändern wird. Am Oko braucht man leider auch schweres Gerät, weil es im oberen Bereich so verblockt ist. Aber ab der Mitte kann man mit wenig Aufwand an der Strecke sicher einiges verbessern. Gerade in der flachen Tretpassage wär was notwendig.


----------



## OLB EMan (19. November 2011)

honkman schrieb:


> Die Death Valleys werden nächstes Jahr neu gabaut, auch a bisserl anders, damit du auch wieder voll durchziehen kannst. Wir mussten einiges wegbaggern, weil neben der Strecke der offizielle Winterwanderweg läuft und wenn der Pistenbullyfahrer nachts ein paar Schnapps zu viel intus hat, dann braucht er halt auch a bisserl mehr Platz.



Der streckenbauer soll mal am geisskopf anschauen was ein flowtrail für jedermann ist. Das was er da gebaut hat war so ungefähr das Gegenteil 

Der Winterwanderweg war immer da ... Der is net vom Himmel gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## honkman (19. November 2011)

ach EMan, wenn ma die Möglichkeiten vom Geißkopf hätten, dann wär ma auch schon weiter.
....Flowtrail is wohl auch der falsche Ausdruck, aber ich find den Abschnitt trotzdem schön ...und der Jörg auch!


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (19. November 2011)

das mit dem bullheadhouse war auch eher so gemeint, dass ihr da wohl am ehesten bescheid wisst wie es dort mit genehmigungen und so aussieht.


----------



## honkman (19. November 2011)

mit Genehmigungen am Oko kenn ich mich mittlerweile bestens aus. Ich kann sagen, dass am Oko mehr gebaut werden dürfte, Genehmigungen dafür würde man kriegen. Für unseren Parcours und Trail am Bullhead House mussten wir ja auch das ganze Prozedere durchmachen, d.h. Wasserwirtschaftsamt, Naturschutzbehörde, Forstverwaltung, Gemeinde ...hmm, ich glaub das war's. Am Oko scheitert es daran, dass die Seilbahn kein und nur sehr wenig Geld in den Bike-Bereich investieren will. Der Druck von verschiedenen Seiten, u.a. des Tourismus, auf die Seilbahn wächst aber, damit mehr gemacht wird. Wie gesagt, Genehmigungen würde man bekommen.


----------



## Nazgul666 (13. April 2012)

Moin

weis einer ob  de Ochsenkopf dieses Jahr wieder aufmacht wenn ja wann ??? 

Würde mich über aller möglichen infos freuen


mfg


----------



## ToyDoll (13. April 2012)

Hat seit letzten Wochenende offen 

Gruß David


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2012)

macht aber nochmal zu für die Seilbahnwartung ...
www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de lesen


----------



## ToyDoll (13. April 2012)

Naja da heißts halt dann schieben


----------



## Apeman (13. April 2012)

*Seit Samstag, den 31.03.2012 sind beide Seilbahnen am Ochsenkopf                                              wieder täglich von 9:30 bis 17:00 Uhr in Betrieb.

*wie schaut denn der "singletrail" immo aus? hat sich da schon was getan?


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (14. April 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
_Vorankündigung:
Vom Montag, den 16.04.2012 bis voraussichtlich einschließlich Donnerstag, den 26.04.2012 bleiben unsere Anlagen wegen der jährlichen TÜV Abnahme und der noch zu erledigenden  Wartungsarbeiten geschlossen._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. Mai 2012)

Am Dienstag, 1. Mai, war ein Herr mit der Videokamera an der Strecke und ein Herr von der Seilbahn mit der Fotokamera. Ist das Video/Fotos schon online?


----------



## JansonJanson (13. Juni 2012)

nett zu wissen das es auch einen Thread gibt zum Ochsenkopf ...


----------



## Badesjones (25. Juli 2012)

Wird an der Strecke irgendetwas geändert bzgl. des Rookies Cup  am Wochenende? Oder ist alles beim alten?


----------



## _evolution_ (30. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute, gibts schon Fotos vom Rennen?


----------



## sick.boy (9. Mai 2013)

Ewig nichts neues hier ?! 

Habe nächste Woche vor, zum ersten Mal in dieser Saison an den Ochsenkpof zu tingeln. 

Gibt es Updates an der DH-Strecke und sind die Seilbahnen schon für Biker in Betrieb?


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Mai 2013)

Auf Facebook steht alles was du wissen willst 
An der Strecke wurde fleißig gebaut und Lift läuft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (9. Mai 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Ochsenkopf/227051873988999?hc_location=stream


----------



## rebirth (9. Mai 2013)

da wird auch noch weiterhin gebaut werden. angeblich soll alles etwas "anfängertauglicher" gestaltet werden.


----------



## Apeman (10. Mai 2013)

super sache! schaut gut aus!


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (10. Mai 2013)

Es ist richtig, dass wir momentan am Bauen sind ohne Ende, wir haben nur etwas Probleme mit dem Lift zu dem die Downhillstrecke gehört, wir werden da einfach kaum bis gar nicht unterstützt und somit haben wir eben nicht die optimalen Vorraussetzungen. Die Strecke soll insofern erst einmal anfängerfreundlicher werden, dass wir ganz einfach Umfahrungen für die Steinfelder und andere schwierige Stellen bauen, nach und nach werden wir dann auch hoffentlich noch größere Sprünge und schwierigere Obstacles bauen um möglichst vielen Fahrern den maximalen Spaß bieten zu können.


----------



## rebirth (10. Mai 2013)

@Don-Schlumpfo euer neu gebauter sprung, nach der entschärften/umgebauten wave(?) ist nicht so cool. bischen zu weit gesprungen und man landet am baum. live gesehen gestern. resultat gebrochene, rechte, hand nach "baumkontakt" und abflug über den stein der gleich neben dem baum liegt/steht.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (11. Mai 2013)

@rebirth
Sag mal du hast nicht zufällig einen Facebook Account oder? Ich glaube ich weiß welchen Sprung du meinst würde dir da aber gern n Bild schicken das wir wirklich vom gleichen sprechen und wenn es um den geht würde ich dich bitten das noch einmal einem Kollegen von mir zu schreiben, der nicht auf mich hören wollte, meine Idee war nämlich das man die eigentliche Linie weiter nach rechts setzt und den Sprung geradeaus in die Linie sodass man geradezu auf das folgende Northshore springt, vielleicht lässt er sich dann mal überzeugen, ich persönlich Spring den Sprung nämlich deswegen auch nicht, bin auch den vorherigen der noch schlimmer war so gut wie nie gesprungen weil ich sonst direkt im Baum landen würde.


----------



## rebirth (11. Mai 2013)

hab ich, bin auch freund vom bikepark in FB.


----------



## S*P*J (11. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> @_Don-Schlumpfo_  resultat gebrochene, rechte, hand nach "baumkontakt" und abflug über den stein der gleich neben dem baum liegt/steht.



Oh, da liegt ein Stein neben dem Baum! Horror alter, wo lebst du? geh GoKart fahren!


----------



## rebirth (11. Mai 2013)

Du bist im erlangen thread schon der oberspacko, hier ists genauso. Glückwunsch!


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2013)

rebirth schrieb:


> Du bist im erlangen thread schon der oberspacko, hier ists genauso. Glückwunsch!



Hast schon recht, es ist immer wieder überraschend, diese ganzen Steine am Ochsenkopf. Da sollten die wirklich mal viele Schilder hinstellen, dass man die nicht übersieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2013)

Um welchen Sprung gehts hier nommal?  ...oder gehts jetzt um Steine

G.


----------



## Apeman (11. Mai 2013)

oko = steine  

aber verletzungen sind nie schön!
hab den sprung leider noch nicht live sehen können, da ich mich immo noch mit meinem kaputten meniskus rumärgern muß...


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2013)

Na der Sprung is jetz zwar gechillter anzufahren aber gefährlicher als vorher 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gandi85 (11. Mai 2013)

ey rebirth sag doch mal bescheid, wenn du in park fährst. würd gerne mal mit. Oko war ich noch ned. 

Und die diskussion bzgl. sprüngen etc. lass es lieber, sowas führt hier im forum immer zum selben ergebnis...nämlich keinem.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Na der Sprung is jetz zwar gechillter anzufahren aber gefährlicher als vorher



Katapult? Jep, man kann noch weiter nach rechts springen und das macht die Links-Kurve auf den Shore danach noch enger.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Mai 2013)

Werd mir die (neu) Bauten morgen früh evtl. mal anschaun
  @S*P*J Auch hier am rumstänkern oder was?


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Mai 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Katapult? Jep, man kann noch weiter nach rechts springen und das macht die Links-Kurve auf den Shore danach noch enger.



Japp ...


----------



## Airhaenz (12. Mai 2013)

Ich war Freitag zum erstenmal am Oko und fand es super. Die Strecke ist schön und besagter Sprung auch OK. Einfach vom Wave durchrollen und man kommt sehr geschmeidig in die Landung und ist noch super weit von dem Baum weg.
Was einem allerdings klar sein sollte, in so einem ( schönen ) Gelände wie am Oko, ist nicht die beste/sicherste Gelegenheit springen zu lernen. Das geht besser/sicherer im "freien" Gelände..

P.S. Gute Besserung an den Bruchpiloten


----------



## Alexspeed (12. Mai 2013)

Freu freu dass mal endlich weiter gebaut wird. Aber Jungs jetzt ehrlich mal, die Strecke ist doch nun schon absoluter Kindergeburtstag, was wollt ihr noch vereinfachen?
Ich hab glaub schon entdeckt wie bei schwierigen Schlüsselstellen was vereinfacht worden ist und dass ist für die Downhiller unter uns garnicht fair.
Ich würde es eher begrüßen wenn mal wirklich was Anspruchsvolles gebaut wird.
Wie sieht es denn damit aus dass man am Rand der Skipiste was baut was immermal die Strecke quert und im Wald ein paar Anlieger versteckt und am Rand der Piste die Großen Gaps... .
Dass vom Liftbetreiber keine Unterstützung kommt ist zum kotzen, da sollte endlich mal ein Artikel in die Zeitung: "Liftbetreiber Oko kümmert sich einen Scheiß und Winter und Sommersport will nur das Große Geld scheffeln." Dass auch mal die Bürger rundherum aufwachen somit ein Druck auf ihn entsteht auch mal was in der Region voran zu bringen. Was bringt es, einem Haufen Geld zu machen ohne was der Gesellschaft zurück zu geben. Sowas Nennt sich auch A-Sozial. Schade um den Berg und die Region.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (12. Mai 2013)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Freu freu dass mal endlich weiter gebaut wird. Aber Jungs jetzt ehrlich mal, die Strecke ist doch nun schon absoluter Kindergeburtstag, was wollt ihr noch vereinfachen?
> Ich hab glaub schon entdeckt wie bei schwierigen Schlüsselstellen was vereinfacht worden ist und dass ist für die Downhiller unter uns garnicht fair.
> Ich würde es eher begrüßen wenn mal wirklich was Anspruchsvolles gebaut wird.
> Wie sieht es denn damit aus dass man am Rand der Skipiste was baut was immermal die Strecke quert und im Wald ein paar Anlieger versteckt und am Rand der Piste die Großen Gaps... .
> Dass vom Liftbetreiber keine Unterstützung kommt ist zum kotzen, da sollte endlich mal ein Artikel in die Zeitung: "Liftbetreiber Oko kümmert sich einen Scheiß und Winter und Sommersport will nur das Große Geld scheffeln." Dass auch mal die Bürger rundherum aufwachen somit ein Druck auf ihn entsteht auch mal was in der Region voran zu bringen. Was bringt es, einem Haufen Geld zu machen ohne was der Gesellschaft zurück zu geben. Sowas Nennt sich auch A-Sozial. Schade um den Berg und die Region.


 
na jetz mal langsam  ... du gehörst damit sicher nicht zu den "Kunden" die der Liftbetreiber will. Es soll da eher in Richtung massentauglicher Strecke gehen die jedem Spass macht und jedermanntauglich ist. Nur so kann man Geld verdienen.

aber schön immer wieder zu sehen, wie konträr die Meinungen sind was / wie gebaut werden soll  zum Glück hab ich da schon lang nix mehr damit zu tun 

so nebenbei ... Liftbetrieber = Gemeinden -> die scheffeln kein Geld sondern machen Verluste

wenn ich da große Gaps oder so lese ... prinzipiell haben in nem Bikepark aussortierende Hindernisse eh nix zu suchen.


----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> na jetz mal langsam  ... du gehörst damit sicher nicht zu den "Kunden" die der Liftbetreiber will. Es soll da eher in Richtung massentauglicher Strecke gehen die jedem Spass macht und jedermanntauglich ist. Nur so kann man Geld verdienen.
> 
> aber schön immer wieder zu sehen, wie konträr die Meinungen sind was / wie gebaut werden soll  zum Glück hab ich da schon lang nix mehr damit zu tun
> 
> ...


 
 wo der eman recht hat, hat er recht


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2013)

Der Eman hat immer recht, außer er ist anderer Meinung wie ich

Der Lift hat dieses Jahr extra jemanden eingestellt der sich mal um kontrollierten Streckenbau kümmern soll. Also es geht jetzt schon in die richtige Richtung Muß halt jetzt erstmal ein eingespielter Ablauf entstehen.

G.


----------



## franzam (13. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sollte man den Lift eh zusperren...


----------



## sick.boy (13. Mai 2013)

???


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (13. Mai 2013)

Was mal klar gesagt werden sollte, weil es doch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist, der LIFT ist STAATLICH! Das heißt der Lift kann Verluste machen ohne Ende und die Angestellten verdienen immer noch genauso viel, wahrscheinlich ist das auch genau der Punkt warum wir so wenig Unterstützung bekommen.

Zu der Sache mit am Rand der Skipiste bauen, wir dürfen ganz oben am Anfang der Strecke nicht einmal die winzigen Anlieger am Rande der Strecke stehen lassen, die müssen jeden Winter weg also wird es mit am Rande der Skipiste bauen erst recht nichts. Dann noch zu der Sache mit den Gaps, Gaps kann man schon im Bikepark bauen, dann muss man diese allerdings so bauen das fast alle Fahrer diese springen können oder aber man baut eine Umfahrung die mindestens genauso spaßig ist wie das Gap selbst, da dies allerdings meist nicht so einfach zu lösen ist, sind Tables wohl die bessere Wahl, ähnlich wie in Leogang auf der Freeride Strecke, da kann jeder Spaß haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the Jesterhead (14. Mai 2013)

Des wird schon werden.


----------



## sick.boy (22. Mai 2013)

War am Montag Mittag vor Ort und habe ein par Abfahrten gewagt, man war das ne Sauerei (trotz Sonnenschein).. Die Strecke war ja stellenweise der reinste Bach !!! 

Ich möchte den Streckenbauern noch mal ein ganz großes Lob für die Streckenpflege und die Neuerungen aussprechen. Der OK wird dadurch wirklich immer lohnenswerter. Respekt für die Mühen und vor allem "weiter so" !!!


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (22. Mai 2013)

Danke, schön zu hören. Wir versuchen natürlich immer mehr zu machen und weiter zu bauen, nur sind wir momentan noch etwas am Kämpfen mit den Behörden, die sich mal wieder Zeit lassen und uns kaum bis gar keine Mittel zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## feliks (22. Mai 2013)

also ich war heute zum ersten mal am Oko.

erstmal ganz nett, wenn der Lift auch nur für uns zwei Besucher heute gelaufen ist, trotz Sau-Wetter. Alle angestellten auch richtig nett und für nen Plausch zu haben.

Die Strecke an sich, schon recht gewöhnungsbedürftig: verblockt und trotzdem ganz gut zu fahren. gut für die Technik, aber über etwas flowiges hätte ich mich auch etwas gefreut. 

aber an und für sich: Daumen hoch.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (22. Mai 2013)

@feliks
Wir müssten uns dann heute gesehen haben, wir waren im letzten Stück am Bauen, da versuchen wir übrigens auch etwas mehr Flow reinzubringen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Mai 2013)

War am Dienstag das erste Mal seit dem Winter wieder da und muss sagen: Die Umbauten haben sich gelohnt, obwohl ich da skeptisch war. Ist für Einmsteiger besser geworden, ohne Fortgeschrittenen den Spaß zu nehmen.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> @feliks
> ......, wir waren im letzten Stück am Bauen, da versuchen wir übrigens auch etwas mehr Flow reinzubringen




Unten flowiger machen?? Sie war auch am Dienstag am Oko und meinte der untere Bereich geht super, aber oben hatte sie das eine oder andere Problem...aber Familienstrecke ging super







G.


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (23. Mai 2013)

Das wir unten mehr Flow reinbringen wollen heißt ja nicht das oben nichts mehr gemacht wird . Also wir sind momentan eigentlich an der ganzen Strecke am Bauen, ganz aktuell waren wir eben die letzten beiden Tage im untersten Teil zu Werke.


----------



## Deleted168745 (23. Mai 2013)

Die Mutter möchte sich noch recht herzlich bei dem Fahrer bedanken, der sehr umsichtig und vorsichtig an ihr vorbeigefahren ist 
Heutzutage muss man das schon loben, wenn man nicht beschimpft oder umgenietet wird wenn man mit einem Kind oder Anfänger unterwegs ist!!

Vielen Dank nochmal und sorry für die kurze Behinderung


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Das wir unten mehr Flow reinbringen wollen heißt ja nicht das oben nichts mehr gemacht wird . Also wir sind momentan eigentlich an der ganzen Strecke am Bauen, ganz aktuell waren wir eben die letzten beiden Tage im untersten Teil zu Werke.



Habter nun endlich mal dieses unsägliche überstehende Holz, von dem Stück zugemachten Loch bei der letzten Steinüberfahrt, auf Felsneveau gebracht?
Hät mich an dem Teil fast sowas von gelöffelt beim letzten mal

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (23. Mai 2013)

Du kennst doch bestimmt den Leopold (Poldi) Herrman, wäre super wenn du dem das mal ins Gesicht sagst weil mir glaubt er nicht hab letztens gedacht ich spinn als ich's gesehen habe nur leider kein Werkzeug dabei gehabt in dem Moment.


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2013)

Don-Schlumpfo schrieb:


> Du kennst doch bestimmt den Leopold (Poldi) Herrman, wäre super wenn du dem das mal ins Gesicht sagst weil mir glaubt er nicht hab letztens gedacht ich spinn als ich's gesehen habe nur leider kein Werkzeug dabei gehabt in dem Moment.



...ja dummerweise hatte ich auch keine Motorsäge im Camelbak

G.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Mai 2013)

Genau die Stelle ist mir auch negativ aufgefallen!


----------



## Nasi (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Ochsenkopfteam,

wir waren am Samstag zur Saisoneröffung da.

Klasse das Ihr was an der Strecke macht, und Daumen hoch was ihr bereits gemacht habt

Weiter so, und danke für die Arbeit

Es ist halt schwierig/unmöglich es allen recht zu machen, daher die Kritiken die berechtigt sind aufnehmen und umsetzen, und die Nörgler ignorieren.

Ich fands klasse

Gruss

Nasi


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2013)

http://www.nordbayerischer-kurier.de/nachrichten/aus_ruppig_mach_familienfreundlich_165610

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich könnte es ja verstehen, wenn zu der bestehenden Strecke noch eine  - vor allem im oberen Teil - einfachere Strecke bauen würde. Aber die komplette Strecke für jedermann spaßig? Das geht sicher nicht...


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (1. Juli 2013)

Fahr hin, mach dir vor Ort ein Bild der Strecke und dann kannst du dich gerne noch einmal melden, bis auf einen kurzen Teil vom Steinfeld sind wir nÃ¤mlich bereits fertig...
Wir mÃ¼ssen erst einmal so Vorgehen damit wir in den nÃ¤chsten Jahren mal ein ordentliches Budget bekommen, denn von 5000â¬ kann man so gut wie nichts bauen.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Juli 2013)

Ich war dieses Jahr bereits zweimal dort.

Was habt ihr in den letzten Tagen genau gemacht? Und ist die Strecke nun "familienfreundlich"?


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (1. Juli 2013)

Es geht dabei darum, dass auch Familien da mal runterkommen, natÃ¼rlich keine Familien die einmal im Jahr Radfahren. Wir haben ganz einfach Umfahrungen gebaut fÃ¼r die besonders schwierigen Abschnitte wie die Steinfelder, so zum Beispiel wenn es zum ersten mal in den Wald geht oder aber auch nach dem nÃ¤chsten Querweg gibt es eine Umfahrung fÃ¼r das Steinfeld, im Prinzip fehlt nur noch die Umfahrung fÃ¼r das Steinfeld, das mit der northshore beginnt, die wurde uns aber vom Lift (Betreiber der Strecke) fÃ¼r nÃ¤chstes Jahr zugesagt, ganz einfach erst so spÃ¤t, weil wir dieses Jahr nur ein extrem begrenztes Budget von 5000â¬ hatten und wir jetzt schon fast 3000â¬ drÃ¼ber sind und wir dort wsl eine Umfahrung Ã¼ber recht lange northshore BrÃ¼cken bauen mÃ¼ssen. Ebenso haben wir auch an bestimmten Abschnitten auf der Skipiste eine Strecke abgesteckt und teilweise verlÃ¤uft die Familienstrecke auch unter dem Lift auf einem Schotterweg, wir haben hier also sogar auch schon einige Optionen fÃ¼r blutige AnfÃ¤nger oder Familien. Was ich aber noch einmal betonen mÃ¶chte ist ganz einfach das wir gerne viel viel mehr bauen wÃ¼rden, auch wirklich schwierige Strecken nur mÃ¼ssen wir uns erst einmal hocharbeiten bis wir ein richtiges Budget bekommen mit dem wir arbeiten kÃ¶nnen und die Gemeinde muss merken, dass es sich lohnt uns zu unterstÃ¼tzen und das geht eben am einfachsten Ã¼ber eine familienfreundliche Strecke.


----------



## the Jesterhead (2. Juli 2013)

Ich war letzten Donnerstag mit einer Gruppe da, von denen einige noch nie oder schon seit Jahren nicht mehr auf nem Rad gesessen waren. Nach der 2. Abfahrt stand fest, dass wir den Ausflug an den Ochsenkopf zu 100 prozentiger Sicherheit wiederholen. Alle waren sehr begeistert und es gab keine Toten. Familienfreundlich heist nicht Waldautobahn, es bleibt eine Downhillstrecke.    

mfg, Herr Tobi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco (3. Juli 2013)

Ich war ebenfalls letzte Woche beim Ochsenkopf und wir durften den neu angelegten Flowtrail einweihen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60799

Die Bilder vom 1. Teil, dem Pumptrack, sind noch nicht dabei, die kann ich erst morgen hochladen.


----------



## OliRay (3. Juli 2013)

ððð


----------



## Apeman (3. Juli 2013)

ich freu mich schon so!


----------



## r34l1ty (13. Juli 2013)

jemand morgen am ochsenkopf zum IXS Rookies Cup? als zuschauer oder fahrer


----------



## the Jesterhead (14. Juli 2013)

Weiss jemand wer am Freitag Bilder gemacht hat ?
mfg Tobi.


----------



## Alexspeed (15. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn man unter dem Lift die Familienstrecke baut? Da ist doch genügend Platz. Ein bisschen ist ja auch schon gekiest. Natürlich dort nix verbauen, einfach ein paar Schlängellinien und kleine Waschbretter und Minitables.

Der Seitliche Einstieg in den Wald(Früher mal Flow Trail genannt(Glaub ich jedenfalls)) ist schlechter geworden!!! Was soll denn da dieser Überdimensionierte Anlieger? Für Gute Fahrer sinnlos. Dort war mal eine schöne Line, die ist jetzt betoniert.

5000 sind normalerweise Ausreichend um eine Familienstrecke unter den Lift(Von Ganz oben bis ganz unten) zu legen. Wir hatten bei uns mit 1000 300Meter Dualslalom und nebenan eine Dirtline gebaut. Dort musste sehr viel Erde herangeschafft werden(Ich glaube das waren über 80 Tonnen). Also sollte es doch kein Problem sein da ein paar kleine Wellen und kleine Anlieger gaaaanz flach hinzubasteln.

Nicht desto trotz macht es dennoch Spaß am O-Kopf zu fahren und der Flow hat bisschen zugenommen, auch wenn alles einfacher wurde(Was schade ist).
Also einfach weiterbauen und nicht die "Dicken Dinger" vergessen zu bauen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

kleiner tip: wenn man beim bauen hilft, dann kann man sich ganz gut, mit seinen ideen, einbringen..


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juli 2013)

könntest du eigentlich auch mal machen, dann könntest du dir Strecken bauen, bei denen du dir nicht mehr weh tust


----------



## rebirth (15. Juli 2013)

solang ich nur ein tourenrad hab fahr ich da eh nicht mehr ^^


----------



## storck-riesen (16. Juli 2013)

Ich bin letzte Woche das 2. mal die Strecke am Ochsenkopf gefahren. Für jemanden der die Strecke nicht kennt ist es schwer die Strecke überhaupt eindeutig zu erkennen. Es gibt viele Stellen wo ich den Eindruck habe, dass im Laufe der Zeit neue Wege/Umwege/Umfahrungen gefahren worden sind. Wobei es diesmal etwas einfacher war als beim 1. mal, denn es gab eine Reihe Absperrbänder und Zäune wegen der Veranstaltung am WE. Aber wenn diese wieder weg sind dürfte es um einiges schwerer sein. Vielleicht solltet ihr mal über eine Markeirung der ursprünglich gedachten/geplanten und gebauten Strecke nachdenken. Es würden ja schon dicke rote Punkte an den Bäumen reichen.
Ich habe zwar nicht das richtige Bike für die Strecke, kann aber durch das Befahren Technik und Koordination üben, was ich dann wiederrum auf Touren anwenden kann. Es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht die Strecke zu fahren.

Was bezeichnet ihr als den Flowtrail? Ist das die Strecke rechts des bergauf Forstweges vorbei an der Talstation?

Ziemlich weit unten gibt es noch eine flowige Strecke direkt unter dem Lift. Gehört die auch zum Bikepark? Da ist irgendwie auch nicht klar wo die anfängt und aufhört.


----------



## the Jesterhead (16. Juli 2013)

Der Flowtrail ist oberhalb vom Bullheadhouse.


----------



## S*P*J (17. Juli 2013)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> könntest du eigentlich auch mal machen, dann könntest du dir Strecken bauen, bei denen du dir nicht mehr weh tust



komisch immer wenn dieser rebirth was postest, will ich das auch.
Junge ich hoffe ich treff dich Spcko niemals auf meinen Hometrails mit deinen Tourenrad an!
Selbst ein Airbagrad würde dir bei deinen Talent nicht helfen, bitte fahr im Bikepark und bau ein paar Bremswellen, aber verpiss dich bitte aus dem Erlangener Raum!

Und OKO ist immer mal Lohnenswert, die Brocken dort haben auch ihren Reiz, auch mit deinen 100 000 mm Tourenrad


----------



## rebirth (17. Juli 2013)

Ich geb dir bescheid wenn ich in "deiner" gegend bin. Dann können wir uns treffen. wird sicher lustig!

Sorry @ rest für OT


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Juli 2013)

S*P*J schrieb:


> komisch immer wenn dieser rebirth was postest, will ich das auch.
> Junge ich hoffe ich treff dich Spcko niemals auf meinen Hometrails mit deinen Tourenrad an!
> Selbst ein Airbagrad würde dir bei deinen Talent nicht helfen, bitte fahr im Bikepark und bau ein paar Bremswellen, aber verpiss dich bitte aus dem Erlangener Raum!
> 
> Und OKO ist immer mal Lohnenswert, die Brocken dort haben auch ihren Reiz, auch mit deinen 100 000 mm Tourenrad



Junge, bei dir läuft doch irgendwas mega falsch!

Ach ja und vor 3 Wochen sind wir uns glaub an der Winterleite begegnet und du hast mich mit einem freundlichen "halts Maul" begrüßt  

sorry für ot, dass musste raus


----------



## kolados (18. Juli 2013)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Junge, bei dir läuft doch irgendwas mega falsch!
> 
> Ach ja und vor 3 Wochen sind wir uns glaub an der Winterleite begegnet und du hast mich mit einem freundlichen "halts Maul" begrüßt
> 
> sorry für ot, dass musste raus



eieiei .. scheint ne chromosom anomalie zu sein beim lieben  s p j


----------



## Dampfsti (19. Juli 2013)

S*P*J schrieb:


> komisch immer wenn dieser rebirth was postest, will ich das auch.
> Junge ich hoffe ich treff dich Spcko niemals auf meinen Hometrails mit deinen Tourenrad an!
> Selbst ein Airbagrad würde dir bei deinen Talent nicht helfen, bitte fahr im Bikepark und bau ein paar Bremswellen, aber verpiss dich bitte aus dem Erlangener Raum!
> 
> Und OKO ist immer mal Lohnenswert, die Brocken dort haben auch ihren Reiz, auch mit deinen 100 000 mm Tourenrad



Bei dir sin scheints echt a paar Wicklungen durchbrennt


Oko hat durch die Umbaumaßnahmen scho a bissl was vom alten "Oko-Flair" verloren, lässt sich aber nichts desto Trotz ganz spaßig fahren, auch wenns nimmer ganz so anspruchsvoll is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (19. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube das Verhalten und die Einstellung solcher Leute wie S*P*J waren auch letztens ein Problem am OK, wo auch in Betracht gezogen wurde, solchen Stimmungskanonen ein Fahrverbot auf Lebenszeit zu erteilen, was ich persönlich absolut befürworte. 
 @Dampfsti
Das obere Drittel am OK finde ich persönlich sehr anspruchsvoll und wenn man die Sprünge auf den letzten zwei Dritteln alle mitnimmt (was ich nicht mache) dürfte es eigentlich auch für heftigere Naturen reichen..


----------



## Tomak (21. Juli 2013)

@Falco: Super Bilder, die machen mir Mut....
Wie ich sehe, seit ihr "völlig normal durchgeknallte Biker".

Habe mich bisher nicht getraut zum OKO zu fahren. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass da solche Naturpassagen dabei sind.  

Wobei, jetzt wo das fahrtechnische geklärt ist, hab ich fast wieder Angst, von manchen Forumsteilnehmern eine auf die Fresse zu bekommen 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## OliRay (21. Juli 2013)

Ich fand den OK echt klasse und bin immer wieder gerne dort. Das der ein oder andere Spinner unterwegs ist, hab ich am OK jetzt nicht so mitgekriegt, scheint allerdings normal zu sein. Im Gegensatz was ich in Osternohe mitbekommen habe. Da scheinen ja fast außschließlich ********** rumzufahren. Ich persönlich fahr lieber OK obwohl ich nur 15 km von Osternohe entfernt wohne! 
Durch die Umbaumaßnahmen sollte der OK für mehrere Biker fahrbar sein, denke ich.


----------



## Alexspeed (22. Juli 2013)

Ej was ist mit euch den los? Seid doch mal alle lieb miteinander, wir sind doch alle nur Biker  
 @sick.boy
Für heftigere Naturen sind die "Sprünge" in den letzten 2 Dritteln eher kleine Wellen.

Ist jemand der mit am OKO baut hier im Forum und hat meinen letzten Post gelesen? Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Speci007 (22. Juli 2013)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ej was ist mit euch den los? Seid doch mal alle lieb miteinander, wir sind doch alle nur Biker
> @sick.boy
> Für heftigere Naturen sind die "Sprünge" in den letzten 2 Dritteln eher kleine Wellen.
> 
> Ist jemand der mit am OKO baut hier im Forum und hat meinen letzten Post gelesen? Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen




Die heftigen Naturen sind halt in der Minderheit.
Spaß wollen aber Alle haben u. nur wenn alle kommen rechnet sich das Unternehmen vielleicht.


----------



## Black-Down (27. August 2013)

ich fahre seit 2008 regelmäßig an den OKO und bin immer wieder begeistert da sich irgendwie nix am Charakter der Strecke ändert...oben technisch mitte spaßig unten schnell mit grinsefaktor 50 
aber was wirklich mal zu bedenken wäre ist der "Rollsplitt"...an manchen Stellen sollten die losen Steinchen mal abgefegt werden....sonst ists echt TOP !!!


----------



## Nasi (29. August 2013)

Hi,

Der OKO ist wirklich klasse.
Es stimmt aber, der lose Splitt hat mich in der Vergangenheit ein paar Nerven gekostet, und meinen Kumpel hat es deswegen am WE gelegt.

Aber sonst Top, auch wird wirklich aktuell an der Strecke gebaut.

Gruß

Nasi


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (29. August 2013)

Servus, der lose Splitt ist echt ein Problem nur stehen wir wiederum vor dem Problem wie kriegen wir das Wasser weg von der Strecke, da ist es für uns die beste Möglichkeit, zum Teil war auch Brechsand drauf der festgerüttelt wurde nur wurde der dann teilweise wieder weggespült.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2013)

Ich wäre für die nächsten 4-5 Wochenende an Mitfahrgelegenheiten aus dem Raum Regensburg interessiert. Wer würde mich da wohl mal gegen Spritgeld mitnehmen? Sowohl ein- als auch zwei oder dreitägige Touren.

Edit: Habe grade gemerkt, dass ich den Geißkopf meine. Sorry und raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (30. August 2013)

wenn du irgendwie nach Nürnberg kommst, ließe sich da ab da schon was einrichten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2013)

Siehe oben.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Edit: Habe grade gemerkt, dass ich den Geißkopf meine. Sorry und raus.


 
da wollt ich grad schreiben ... von rbgb aus fährt man doch net freiwillig an den ochsenkopf


----------



## folienmaster (30. August 2013)

Von der Höhe her mit den 1000 und paar Zerquetschen könnte man sie schon verwechseln. ;-)


----------



## sick.boy (30. August 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> von rbgb aus fährt man doch net freiwillig an den ochsenkopf



Ohh doch !!!


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2013)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Ohh doch !!!



Na auch wennst schneller am geisskopf oder in spicak bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suechtiger (31. August 2013)

grüße...
war heut zum ersten mal am OK und muss sagen der bikepark ist wirklich klasse.. 
war sogar etwas verwundert das es da recht leer war.. 
wenn ich da an solche krüppelstrecken wie hahnenklee (kaum streckenpflege) oder thale denke.. (okeeh höhenunterschied etc.) 
werd den OK auf jedenfall öfters ansteuern, wenns bei mir einräumbar ist


----------



## Morphlum (14. September 2013)

War heute auch zum ersten mal am Ochsenkopf. War sehr begeistert vom nettern Liftpersonal und ganz besonders von dem Zustand der Strecke! (An dieser Stelle ein Lob an das Bikepark-Team). Leider war heute das Wetter sehr düster, nebelig und am ende gabs auch noch regen  Trotzdem war es ein super Tag und ich werde diesen Bikepark auf alle Fälle wieder besuchen 

Was mir gefehlt hat, war die Beschilderung der Strecken. Oder hab ich sie nur übersehen


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (14. September 2013)

Danke.
Ich will hier niemanden öffentlich an den Pranger stellen also kurz gesagt es lief einiges schief dieses Jahr wird nächstes Jahr aber besser, dann gibt's hoffentlich auch eine richtige Beschilderung und eine bessere Streckenpflege mit besseren Umfahrungen.


----------



## Morphlum (14. September 2013)

Warum denn mehr Umfahrungen? Meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend Notwendig....außer ihr habt vor, dass meine Mutter auch mal vorbei schaut


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (14. September 2013)

Die Steinfelder sind da so ein Knackpunkt wo sich viele schwer tun und da ist es mit ausbessern sehr schwer, weil da ein Bach durchläuft, dann kann man auch die normale Strecke wieder etwas schwieriger gestalten.


----------



## Morphlum (14. September 2013)

Naja will mich nicht einmischen und ich bin sicher, ihr werdet das Ding schon schaukeln  Aber ich würde es wichtiger finden, wenn ihr im oberen Teil den Sand befestigt denn dort geht es wirklich nicht schön zum fahren und meinen Kumpel hats dort zerfetzt weil er zu schnell war und durchs bremsen einfach nur rumgerutsch ist...


----------



## Don-Schlumpfo (14. September 2013)

Falls du direkt nach dem Start den Sand meinst, der muss sowieso im winter weg und wird dann nächstes Jahr wieder neu gemacht, da müssen wir sowieso mal schauen ob es nicht vielleicht eine bessere Lösung gibt (Erde dürfen wir nicht verbauen wegen Wasserschutz).


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2013)

Morphlum schrieb:


> War heute auch zum ersten mal am Ochsenkopf. War sehr begeistert vom nettern Liftpersonal und ganz besonders von dem Zustand der Strecke! (An dieser Stelle ein Lob an das Bikepark-Team). Leider war heute das Wetter sehr düster, nebelig und am ende gabs auch noch regen  Trotzdem war es ein super Tag und ich werde diesen Bikepark auf alle Fälle wieder besuchen
> 
> Was mir gefehlt hat, war die Beschilderung der Strecken. Oder hab ich sie nur übersehen



ich heut auch, nach Jahren endlich mal. ich fand alles ganz prima. 

Schilder wozu? nach der 5ten Abfahrt hat man doch eh alles durch. 

gestört hat mich eigentlich nix, ausser dem 2ten kleinen Anlieger oben, der hat mir nie gereicht um den Speed in das kleine Steinfeld mitzunehmen.
ein paar forderndere schanzen wären net schlecht ...


----------



## oBATMANo (19. September 2013)

ist der Sand denn überhaupt notwendig?
warum nich einfach nen kleinen Anlieger reinbuddelt und zum Ende der Saison wieder platt machen

Umfahrungen sind auf der Strecke sicher sinnvoll, wenn dafür die eigentliche Strecke nicht einfacher gemacht wird.
Das Stück mit dem Grabstein überfordert sicher einige Anfänger und mittlerweile hat es eh schon viel von seinem früherem Charakter verloren.


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. September 2013)

wollte mal fragen ob die strecke bei jedem wetter befahrbar ist?

und wie wird das fahrrad am lift befestigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (19. September 2013)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob die strecke bei jedem wetter befahrbar ist?
> 
> und wie wird das fahrrad am lift befestigt?



Der Ochsenkopf ist meiner Meinung nach top für Regen geeignet, da die Kabine überdacht und die Steine sehr griffig sind.
Beim ersten Besuch würd ich mir aber trotzdem lieber einen trockenen Tag raussuchen.

Zur Befestigung: http://www.fichtlride.de/FR/seilbahn.htm


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. September 2013)

Ok super vielen dank


----------



## cxfahrer (20. September 2013)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> wollte mal fragen ob die strecke bei jedem wetter befahrbar ist?
> 
> und wie wird das fahrrad am lift befestigt?



Für mich wars bei Regen am Dienstag auch das erste Mal dort, und mit weichen Reifen war das voll ok, auch auf Wurzeln und Shores (soweit sie keinen Draht hatten).

Nur Schuhe sollte man sich was überlegen, die gucken aus der Kabine raus und die Pfützen waren groooß.


----------



## Tomak (30. September 2013)

War am Samstag das erste mal am OKO......und bin begeistert 

Jedem kann man es nicht recht machen und das einem die Strecke von oben bis unten zu 100 % liegt, ist doch auch fast unmöglich.

Ich (Touren- und Singletrailfahrer, 50 Jahre alt, seit 20 Jahren aufm MTB) wurde auf jeden Fall ordentlich gefordert. Oben im technischen Teil war mein Enduro absolut die richtige Wahl. 

Werde in Zukunft öfter vorbei schaun und ein bisschen Ruhe in die Strecke bringen 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## the Jesterhead (21. Oktober 2013)

Letzten Samstag 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2gV_rZqxvc"]Ochsenkopf Ausflug #1 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## gandi85 (22. Oktober 2013)

wie lange hat denn der park eigentlich noch auf?


----------



## kolados (22. Oktober 2013)

the Jesterhead schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag
> Ochsenkopf Ausflug #1 - YouTube


sehr geil alter!!!!

erstma einen quarzen und dann ab auf die bahn 

würd ich in meinem alter warsch nimmer auf die kette bringen aber nices video


----------



## Yoshimura (22. Oktober 2013)

gandi85 schrieb:


> wie lange hat denn der park eigentlich noch auf?


 
Würd mich auch interessieren... ???


----------



## OLB EMan (22. Oktober 2013)

http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (23. Oktober 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> http://www.seilbahn-ochsenkopf.de/


 
Danke für den LINK


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. April 2014)

War am Sonntag am OKO, war meega
Der Sand im unteren Bereich machts viel flowiger
Es war auch Jemand mit Stativ vor Ort, weiß jemand, ob und wenn ja wo man die Bilder krigt?

Gruß


----------



## NoWay78_UMF (15. April 2014)

Dem schließe ich mich an...die Fotos würden mich auch interessieren...
Gruss


----------



## Themeankitty (15. April 2014)

FB.... Downhill Fotographics


----------



## HANZZ08 (15. April 2014)

Cool, danke!


----------

